# CMI repelling ring shot



## Hueman (Mar 21, 2011)

Ok, so my dad used to do allot of repelling. And some of his gear is just laying around. I saw a particular item that is quite useful for controllably descending a rope (This is it CMI 8"). But I didn't see it for that purpose. Nope, I saw a slingshot. I think it turned out quite nice, but wanted to know what suggestions you guys might have?

Cheers


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey, I like that, Hueman. It did turn out quit nice.

That through-the-fork attachment like you're using has regained a whole lot of popularity in the last little bit. I believe that's in large part to the universal fork design of Bill Hays. No hand slap is a good thing.

If that were mine, I'd go ahead and remove the top of the ring, just above the attachments on each side, giving it the more traditional slingshot look.

And then for your hold, try bracing the sides of the forks with your thumb and forefinger and just holding the handle with your middle, ring, and pinky fingers. That way seems to be a better grip for me and it lets me brace the slingshot better than a hammer grip.

You don't need many suggestions really. You appear to have made yourself a good shooter.

I hope you stick with us here on the Forum. It's nice to have you. This is the place for everything pertaining to slingshots.

WD40


----------



## Hueman (Mar 21, 2011)

wd40 said:


> If that were mine, I'd go ahead and remove the top of the ring, just above the attachments, on each side, giving it the more traditional slingshot look.


Yes, I thought of that. But since its my dad's and costs $30+ I didn't want to hack into it to much.








But I do agree.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

man that is really cool! awesome idea.

Chris


----------



## Hueman (Mar 21, 2011)

builderofstuff said:


> man that is really cool! awesome idea.
> 
> Chris


Thank you!


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Excellent idea. I dig it!







Here's a link to the product in question: CMI Rescue Ring. A bit rich for my wallet but excedingly cool nonetheless. There's also this one that's a bit smaller and cheaper, though it lacks the little side lugs for easy rubber attachment.. I'm thinking chopping the top of the ring off of the smaller one, rounding the ends, and mounting the bands OTT might work nicely.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Great Idea, looks cool. Hope you can get a good accuracy


----------



## Dennis the Menace (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello Hueman, although the shape of a closed round slingshot, there is a good reason most slingshots aren't closed at the top. The ones that do, are mostly used for arrows, or are built with a rolling mechanism to keep it in the most preferred angle. I would strongly advise to take off the top half of the ring to minimize the chance of fork hit. Eventually you will hit it resulting in risky situations. Seeing my topic "Carabiner Slingshot" and maybe some of JoergS slowmotion movies can be helpful to learn about the path your ammo follows (and most importantly: the positioning of a slingshot when releasing the pouch.)
Just for your safety. Until that, be sure to keep the camera rolling.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I like it wouldn't change a thing. Part of the fun is using everyday things that are around us. You have a good eye in finding this one.


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

I really like it, it reminds me of one of the milbro recast of the scope slingshot, I wouldn't change a thing


----------



## Hueman (Mar 21, 2011)

Dennis the Menace said:


> Hello Hueman, although the shape of a closed round slingshot, there is a good reason most slingshots aren't closed at the top. The ones that do, are mostly used for arrows, or are built with a rolling mechanism to keep it in the most preferred angle. I would strongly advise to take off the top half of the ring to minimize the chance of fork hit. Eventually you will hit it resulting in risky situations. Seeing my topic "Carabiner Slingshot" and maybe some of JoergS slowmotion movies can be helpful to learn about the path your ammo follows (and most importantly: the positioning of a slingshot when releasing the pouch.)
> Just for your safety. Until that, be sure to keep the camera rolling.


Hey, I checked out your Carabiner Slingshot. I love it, especially the size. I think Ill get my hands on one of those so that the top is off. The one i used is my dads and he is still going to be using it for its intended purpose (he doesn't like the idea of me cutting his equipment







). So far with everything Ive checked, the pouch and ammo that shoot through the hole are as close to the top as they are to the bottom. Because of that I feel pretty safe shooting it. Cheers


----------



## Hueman (Mar 21, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Great Idea, looks cool. Hope you can get a good accuracy


Thanks. The accuracy is surprising. Way better than my fork.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

pelleteer said:


> There's also this one that's a bit smaller and cheaper, though it lacks the little side lugs for easy rubber attachment.. I'm thinking chopping the top of the ring off of the smaller one, rounding the ends, and mounting the bands OTT might work nicely.


D'oh! I see Dennis the Menace posted something similar to my above suggestion just a few days ago. Duh! I need to start checking in more often again. Sorry, Dennis.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Very very cool Hue!!!

That is a clever idea and an excellent slingshot in the end, as long as you don't hit the top of the ring when you've been shooting, you'll be perfectly fine ...

I'm likin these improvised climbing gear slings of late!









Cheers - John


----------



## Dennis the Menace (Mar 9, 2011)

See below


----------



## Dennis the Menace (Mar 9, 2011)

Hueman said:


> Hello Hueman, although the shape of a closed round slingshot, there is a good reason most slingshots aren't closed at the top. The ones that do, are mostly used for arrows, or are built with a rolling mechanism to keep it in the most preferred angle. I would strongly advise to take off the top half of the ring to minimize the chance of fork hit. Eventually you will hit it resulting in risky situations. Seeing my topic "Carabiner Slingshot" and maybe some of JoergS slowmotion movies can be helpful to learn about the path your ammo follows (and most importantly: the positioning of a slingshot when releasing the pouch.)
> Just for your safety. Until that, be sure to keep the camera rolling.


Hey, I checked out your Carabiner Slingshot. I love it, especially the size. I think Ill get my hands on one of those so that the top is off. The one i used is my dads and he is still going to be using it for its intended purpose (he doesn't like the idea of me cutting his equipment







). So far with everything Ive checked, the pouch and ammo that shoot through the hole are as close to the top as they are to the bottom. Because of that I feel pretty safe shooting it. Cheers
[/quote]
It's not the position from top to bottom that's so crucial. It's what I call the inverted recoil. The top of the ring is likely to move through the line of fire when releasing the pouch. Your theory only is true when you would fix the slingshot to something solid, securing the position of your slingshot. Especially with stronger belts, you can't prevent it from pitching forward. This can only result in a hit, sooner or later. I'm perfectly fine with you using it the way you do, but be advised!


----------



## Hueman (Mar 21, 2011)

Dennis the Menace said:


> Hello Hueman, although the shape of a closed round slingshot, there is a good reason most slingshots aren't closed at the top. The ones that do, are mostly used for arrows, or are built with a rolling mechanism to keep it in the most preferred angle. I would strongly advise to take off the top half of the ring to minimize the chance of fork hit. Eventually you will hit it resulting in risky situations. Seeing my topic "Carabiner Slingshot" and maybe some of JoergS slowmotion movies can be helpful to learn about the path your ammo follows (and most importantly: the positioning of a slingshot when releasing the pouch.)
> Just for your safety. Until that, be sure to keep the camera rolling.


Hey, I checked out your Carabiner Slingshot. I love it, especially the size. I think Ill get my hands on one of those so that the top is off. The one i used is my dads and he is still going to be using it for its intended purpose (he doesn't like the idea of me cutting his equipment







). So far with everything Ive checked, the pouch and ammo that shoot through the hole are as close to the top as they are to the bottom. Because of that I feel pretty safe shooting it. Cheers
[/quote]
It's not the position from top to bottom that's so crucial. It's what I call the inverted recoil. The top of the ring is likely to move through the line of fire when releasing the pouch. Your theory only is true when you would fix the slingshot to something solid, securing the position of your slingshot. Especially with stronger belts, you can't prevent it from pitching forward. This can only result in a hit, sooner or later. I'm perfectly fine with you using it the way you do, but be advised!








[/quote]
Ahh. Ok, i understand what your saying now. Thank you and I'll keep that in mind. I looked at REI for one of the Carabiner Slingshots you made but unfortunatly i could not find one. The guy said it was out of season







. Oh well, i mostly shoot my fork anyway. So its all good. Cheers
P.S. - Sorry for the delay in replying, I was out of town with no internet.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I like these I have my eye on a SS version


----------

